# Fahrtechnik!Wer kanns/wer will´s können?



## Dr.Looping (8. Mai 2003)

Hi,

wie oben schon beschrieben suche ich jemand der Lust hat ein paar Lektionen in Fahrtechnik zu geben.
Was ich unter Fahrtechnik verstehe?...naja Bunny Hop (ja, ohne clickies), wheely, treppen hoch, aufm Hinterrad balancieren, Dropen, eben alles was wichtig ist zum Biken, was einem weiterhilft und was show macht.
Ich denke man lernt es am einfachsten wenn man es direkt gezeigt bekommt.
Was ich kann?... also das balancieren klappt so halbwegs, Räder kann ich etwas versetzen, wheelen klappt so 5m, ich komme mitlerweile schön steile hänge runter....

GANZ WICHTIG VIELLEICHT GIBTS JA NOCH MEHR LEUTE DIE GERNE DAZU LERNEN WÜRDEN. MAN KÖNNTE SICH JA DANN MAL ZUSAMMEN TREFFEN!?

Also HILFSBREITE Biker aus dem Raum Bensheim usw. meldet euch. Und ALLE DIE WAS LERNEN WOLLEN...irgendwie bekommen wir das schon hin !


----------



## Gunwatch (12. Mai 2003)

Hallo,




Ich würde auch gerne mal so sachen ausprobieren bzw. lernen ! Ich wohne in Groß-Umstadt (da gibts halt net sowas).Würde bestimmt spass machen!




MfG C.Kiss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eggbuster (12. Mai 2003)

will auch was lernen


----------



## Gerald (15. Mai 2003)

Fragt mal den Arne Seeber vom Bikehouse Frankenstein in Eberstadt. Könnte mir vorstellen, daß der sowas macht.



Gerald       ..... und wenn ihr einen Termin habt, sagt mir Bescheid; bei mir ist auch das herunterfahren des Bürgersteinbordsteins eine Herausforderung.


----------



## Dr.Looping (17. Mai 2003)

Wer kann das denn in die Hand nehmen? Für mich als Schüler ist es nicht ganz einfach und eben auch nicht billig nach Darmstadt zu kommen!
Gerald, hast du gute Kontakte zu ihm?

Tommy


----------



## Gunwatch (17. Mai 2003)

Hi,




Ich hab auch lust sowas zu machen !  bin aber auch erst 15 !!! und nach Darmstdt würde ich auch mit der Bahn oder BUS fahren !


He Freaky, was für ein Bike fährst bzw. wie alt bist du ?

Hier mein Bike :


MfG C.Kiss


----------



## Dr.Looping (18. Mai 2003)

Hi,

schau dochmal in meinen Steckbrief! Bin 17 fahre ein Specialized Enduro ausm Jahrgang 2001. Mein Traumrad, weil mir die neuen Enduro´s aufgrund dieses Organic Rahmens nichtmehr gefallen!

so war das nicht gemeint, wenn wir uns alle in Da treffen dann komm ich da auch hin! Wollte nur wissen ob vielleicht jemand mal zu dem Radladen maschieren kann weil für mich der weg aarg weit ist.!


----------



## Andreas (18. Mai 2003)

Hi,

die Jungs sind auch im Internet. Ihr könnst Sie ja mal anmailen:
bikehouse-frankenstein


----------



## Dr.Looping (18. Mai 2003)

Ich schreibe ihnen eben mal eine Mail. Gebe euch dann bescheid wenn sie mir geantwortet haben.
Tommy


----------



## Gunwatch (19. Mai 2003)

Hi,



Also Freaky sag mir bitte bescheit wenn ihr euch in darmstdt trifft !


MfG C.Kiss


----------



## Dr.Looping (27. Mai 2003)

Hi,

also habe nun 2 Sachen für euch in Erfahrung gebracht. Um ersteres zu erfahren einfach mal das hier lesen http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&postid=614069#post614069 .

Dann ist da die Sache mit dem Bikehouse. Ich Kopier euch hier mal die E-Mail:

Hallo Thomas, 
entschuldige bitte erstmal, dass ich dir jetzt erst antworte, aber ich bin leider nicht früher dazugekommen. 
Euer Interesse an Fahrtechnik finde ich sehr gut, es ist auch richtig, dass ich solche Seminare anbiete. Da ich momentan nicht weiß, auf welchem Niveau ihr euch bewegt, würde ich vorschlagen, dass wir einen Termin ausmachen und die ganze Sache mal durchsprechen. Hierbei können wir auch über die preislichen Vorstellungen sprechen, wobei diese bei mir nicht an erster Stelle stehen, sondern ich möchte gerne den Spass am Mountainbiken vermitteln. 
Also meldet euch einfach nochmal zwecks Terminabsprache per mail, oder telefonisch unter 06151 943933, 0172 664 33 88! 
Bis dann 
Arne Seeber 
Thomas Lüdtke schrieb: 

 Hallo "Bikehouse team", im Moutainbike Forum (www.mtb-news.de) habe ich einen Beitrag zum Thema "Fahrtechnik!Wer kanns/wer will´s können?" eröffnet ( http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&postid=600431#post600431 ). Es hat sich herausgestellt das es hier an der Bergstraße einige Biker gibt die sehr gerne etwas Fahrtechnik vermittelt bekommen würden. Dann habe ich den Tipp bekommen sie anzusprechen, weil sie evtl. soetwas veranstalten würden.Inlusive mir sind es 4 Leute die an soetwas interessiert sind, könnte mir aber vorstellen das es da noch mehr Biker geben würde, je nachdem wie groß die Gruppen sein sollten. Da ich selbst noch Schüler bin würde mich soetwas nur dann interessieren wenn es in einem angemessen Preislichem Niveau liegt.Würde mich freuen wenn sie mir so bald wie möglich eine Antwort geben könnten, mit etwas mehr Technik machen die Trails sicher mehr Spaß. Mit freundlichen Grüßen Thomas Lüdtke

Würde dem Herrn Seeberg also gerne eine Antwort schicken, wann ihr Zeit habt (wochentag), wie euer Könnensstand ist und wie es mit Interesse aussieht. Vielleicht habt ihr ja noch den ein oder anderen Kollegen der auch interesse hat. Freu mich also auf eure Antworten.

Tommy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gunwatch (28. Mai 2003)

Hi,


Wenn wir uns treffen, wo ist das dann ?


MfG C.Kiss


----------



## Dr.Looping (28. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Freaky4608 _
> *Würde dem Herrn Seeberg also gerne eine Antwort schicken, wann ihr Zeit habt (wochentag), wie euer Könnensstand ist und wie es mit Interesse aussieht. Vielleicht habt ihr ja noch den ein oder anderen Kollegen der auch interesse hat. Freu mich also auf eure Antworten.
> *



Das ist erstmal wichtig!


----------



## powderliner (31. Mai 2003)

Hi leute wenn euch heidelberg nicht zu weit ist dort bieten mitarbeiter meines bike-dealers auch fahrtechnik kurse an!!!
schaut mal unter www.cyclomanix.de
einfach mal beim stefan anrufen der wird euch dann auskunft geben!!!


----------

